
Rats love driving tiny cars, even when they don’t get treats - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/these-rats-learned-to-drive-tiny-cars-for-science/
======
RenRav
I want to know how well they handle traffic and being stuck in a rat car for
hours driving the same routes every day.

I know that's not the point but I'm curious at what point their newly learned
driving skill becomes a chore.

